# Ms. Mofet's Fried Rice



## msmofet (Nov 13, 2016)

*Ms. Mofet's Fried Rice *


*Approximately 4 - 5 servings*

*Ingredients:*

Cooked, cold Jasmine rice (≈ 3 cups) (*Recipe below)
Peanut Oil (or choice of oil)
1 Egg - beaten
1/4 cup Onion (≈ 2 oz) - diced medium 
1/4 cup carrot (≈ 2 oz.) - diced medium
2 - 3 TBSP Soy sauce or to taste
2 - 3 drops Sesame oil - to taste - optional
2 - 3 drops Hot chili sesame oil - to taste - optional
1/4 cup frozen peas (≈ 2 oz.) - optional 
1/4 cup Medium diced red pork (≈ 2 oz.) - optional

2 - 3 green onion (≈ 1 oz.) - sliced white and green part to garnish 
1 TBSP sesame seeds (toast in a dry pan till golden) to garnish

*Preparation:*

Heat large cast iron pan till drop of water dances when it hits pan 
Add small amount of oil to pan and heat 
Add egg to pan and tilt pan to spread into a thin pancake; cook till just set; break up into pieces; remove to bowl and set aside 
Add small amount additional oil (plus sesame oils if desired) to pan and sauté carrots and onions till tender firm 
Add cold rice to pan and stir fry till hot and slightly brown. 
Add soy sauce to pan and stir well till rice is nicely colored 
(If desired add frozen peas and pork to pan; stir to heat) 
Add cooked egg to pan stir well 
Remove to serving dish 
Garnish with green onions & sesame seeds 

Serve hot

**Jasmine Rice*

1 cup Jasmine rice 
1.5 cups water 
1 tsp. salt

Bring water to boil then add rice and salt stir well. 
Cover pot, lower heat and simmer 15 minutes. 
Turn heat off and allow to sit for 10 minutes WITHOUT REMOVING THE COVER. 

Perfect every time.

Allow rice to completely cool before frying.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 13, 2016)

Wow *MsM*,   that's exactly what I do.  Usually mine is with shrimp or chicken but who's keeping score! 

My rice is usually from the day before so whatever flavourings I was using then. 

the egg I do the same large pancake, but I roll it and slice it into thin slivers.

hmmm...  thinking I have to go and make some rice!


----------

